# Stila brushes



## turtle_pixie_ (Nov 19, 2005)

Tell me all about them
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 How do they compare to MACs? I feel they are the same quality if not better, but I can't decide on MAC or Stilas foundation brush!


----------



## Isis (Nov 19, 2005)

Personaly I have mostly smashbox brushes (foundation brush included) But if I had to chose between MAC and stila's I'd probably go with MAC if it's a natural bristle, which it looks like it is. The stila brush is a Taklon fiber.
That's just my preference


----------



## chelssea (Nov 29, 2005)

I have the Stila powder brush and it is the softest brush i have ever felt. I couldn't compare it to mac, since I don't have it..but I can't imagine anything being softer than stila's. It applies powder beautifully, even though mine recently started shedding >


----------



## krazysexxykool (Nov 29, 2005)

Stila #8 is the best face brush out there, feels like silk on my skin.


----------



## Janice (Nov 30, 2005)

I have a few Stila brushes and I am very happy with them!


----------



## hinna (Dec 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FairladyZ* 
_Personaly I have mostly smashbox brushes (foundation brush included) But if I had to chose between MAC and stila's I'd probably go with MAC if it's a natural bristle, which it looks like it is. The stila brush is a Taklon fiber.
That's just my preference 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
If you are using a liquid foundation, I would actually recommend the synthetic fibred brush. Natural hairs work best with powder/dry products, picking up the product and applying it evenly to your face. Natural haired brushes for foundation, creams however, absorb the product and therefore waste product, make your brushes harder/more effort to clean and don't make the application easier. I'd personally recommend the Estee Lauder foundation brush, it has a beautiful graduated shape and has a lovely sized head so as to cover a substantial area at a time, while still being able to precisely get into all the "corners". I hear the Lancome also gets high recommendations, which I believe is constructed from pony hair and so ultimately i imagine it's just a matter of preference. Concerning Mac and Stila, i'd recommend the latter for it's higher quality and workmanship, tho i believe the Mac is in fact synthetic too


----------



## n_j_t (Dec 2, 2005)

I have the #5 brush, and I'm happy with it. I don't really know about MAC brushes though, so I couldn't compare.


----------



## Laverne (Dec 5, 2005)

I have a few MAC brushes and a few Stila brushes, and I'm very happy with all of them. I can accomplish some effects with Stila brushes that I can't with MAC and vice versa. Both brands are of excellent quality, and I think it really is a matter of personal preference.


----------



## Beautiful1 (Dec 5, 2005)

I Am Really Interested In Stila's All Over Eyeshadow Brush That Jude Used For Her Tutorial It Does An Excellent Job In Blending Eyeshadows


----------



## Beautiful1 (Dec 14, 2005)

Well I Bought The Stila #5 I Am Ecstatic About It And It Works Like A Dream


----------



## user4 (Dec 14, 2005)

what kind of brush is the #5?


----------



## Beautiful1 (Dec 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_what kind of brush is the #5?_

 
It Is An All Over Eyeshadow Brush It Was A Suggestion From Jude When I Ask Her About Her Gothic Tutorial


----------



## glamella (Dec 16, 2005)

I actually like MAC brushes the least.  I love Stila and Laura Mercier brushes. They get the job done!


----------



## Sophia84 (Dec 17, 2005)

I love love Stila brushes!! I have the #24 for applying blush and loose powder,It's double ended and it's a HG brush! I also have #4 eyeliner brush, #5 large e/s brush, #20 angled e/s brush double ended and yesterday I bought the #26 Concealer brush!


----------



## Isis (Apr 10, 2006)

LOL I've actually gotten rid of all of my smashbox brushes and gone almost entirely with stila. I'm absolutelly in love with them.


----------



## ben (Apr 10, 2006)

i have 2 stila brushes, the no. 15 and 20

i LOVE the 15 and use both ends, the wider end i use to brush shadow all over the lid and the pointed end i used for application to the crease....since it's very soft it's easy to work with.

i am not a big fan of the 20 though : |


----------



## bebs (Apr 10, 2006)

I have almost all mac brushes and a few from stila and I love both, stila is a little bit less then mac if your going with the prices, but the quality is great in both. I've had my mac brushes for years and they are still looking like brand new, I've only had my stila brushes for a few months at best and they are great to. If I had to do it all over again I think I would still go with mac because I love them.


----------



## Butterfly Princess (Apr 11, 2006)

I have Stila #9 and it is the best for blending. I also have the 217 Mac one but it depends what your after. I am not sure between foundation brushes


----------



## fredinbed (Apr 11, 2006)

i have the #8 powder brush and it is amazing, so soft and silky. 

i'm also planning on the #9 or blending, #4 for lining and #21 possibly for blush. the face brushes are expensive though


----------



## Sophia84 (Apr 11, 2006)

I have to add the amazing foundation brush the #27, it's small but sooo helpful!!! I love it, it makes my fndt look flawless!


----------



## LoisLane22 (Apr 13, 2006)

*Stila brushes are the best*

I think Stila brushes are better quality. The handles are sturdier and the bristles softer. My MAC brushes are always losing hair, but not my Stila ones. I also think the Stila brushes are easier to clean and keep clean.

My personal favourite is the #21 double duty cheek contour and blush brush. It's soft and you can use it to apply face powder or blush. Other favs are the #2 under eye concealer brush - long handle and #9 all over blend brush - long handle.


----------



## asteffey (Apr 13, 2006)

stila brushes rock my socks. i'd shoot for those darlin'.


----------



## Pale Moon (Apr 14, 2006)

I love Stila's brushes too. I have #5 and #7.. my eye makeup (together with MAC's 239 and 252) cannot be more perfect. 

I feel like getting #20 cuz the slanted circular tip sounds totally awesome. But I don't like the concept of double-ended! (SA tried to convince me.. but I'm not.. not yet) Anyone using it? Share with me please! 

Or any alternatives?


----------



## Sophia84 (Apr 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pale Moon* 
_I love Stila's brushes too. I have #5 and #7.. my eye makeup (together with MAC's 239 and 252) cannot be more perfect. 

I feel like getting #20 cuz the slanted circular tip sounds totally awesome. But I don't like the concept of double-ended! (SA tried to convince me.. but I'm not.. not yet) Anyone using it? Share with me please! 

Or any alternatives?_

 
Ohhh I love the #20!!! I have the same problem with the double ended but I love them too much so I store them in drawers!


----------



## Pale Moon (Apr 15, 2006)

Sophia.. that's what you do? Aww.. if I get it, I should get a brush pouch for it then. (normally I store brushes in a cup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) I wish it comes with a cap for the other end...


----------



## Sophia84 (Apr 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pale Moon* 
_Sophia.. that's what you do? Aww.. if I get it, I should get a brush pouch for it then. (normally I store brushes in a cup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) I wish it comes with a cap for the other end..._

 
MAybe they have a cap but mine was a gift from a girl so no cap for mine!


----------



## Pale Moon (Apr 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sophia84* 
_MAybe they have a cap but mine was a gift from a girl so no cap for mine!_

 
I see. Will check it out at the counter then. Thanks load!


----------



## allegro (Apr 27, 2006)

I have a bunch of Stila brushes, could not say off hand how many. I love them - the #4 is a great liner / smudge pot brush, or to use wet w/ shadows as liners. I love the new #28 smudge and line brush - a very fine liner brush on one edge and a short, stiffer brush on the other to smudge. #30, another double, is also a winner - a shadow brush on one end and then a little brosh to get into the crease on the other. #21 is nice - a flat brush for blush or whatever - I also like to use for applying powder. And #24 - double sided illuminating powder brush is delightfully soft and I like using the smaller end to apply shimmer. #20 enhancer is awesome - double sided - with a softly angled end to blend color from lash line up to the crease. 

I also have mac - in fact, I have the big Mac blush brush and (I think #1) stila brush, the size and shape as well as quality are virtually identical. I don't think you can go wrong with either brand. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cheers,
Carol


----------



## Sophia84 (Apr 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allegro* 
_I have a bunch of Stila brushes, could not say off hand how many. I love them - the #4 is a great liner / smudge pot brush, or to use wet w/ shadows as liners. I love the new #28 smudge and line brush - a very fine liner brush on one edge and a short, stiffer brush on the other to smudge. #30, another double, is also a winner - a shadow brush on one end and then a little brosh to get into the crease on the other. #21 is nice - a flat brush for blush or whatever - I also like to use for applying powder. And #24 - double sided illuminating powder brush is delightfully soft and I like using the smaller end to apply shimmer. #20 enhancer is awesome - double sided - with a softly angled end to blend color from lash line up to the crease. 

I also have mac - in fact, I have the big Mac blush brush and (I think #1) stila brush, the size and shape as well as quality are virtually identical. I don't think you can go wrong with either brand. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cheers,
Carol_

 

Carol I see you have the new #30 brush!!! I really want to buy it becasue of the blending brush! I don't own any blending brush, do you think I should buy this one to be my first blending brush or it's not so good a s blending and it's better for crease? I already have the #20 and I use the large end for crease! Or I should be looking for a good blending brush at Mac???


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Apr 29, 2006)

I have in stila #30 (I haven't used yet), #5,  #9, #10, #13 and #24.

#9 is a great crease brush if you want a precise line, but hte shadow has to be extremely pigmented and able to go on well.

This morning I tried to use my #9 with velvet moss in my crease and it just went sour. But, I used the MAC 222 And it was soo precise and thick. Like it didn't spread or blend the color out it laid it down and thats exactly what I needed.

#10, is good for fluid liners and is very precise. Almost too precise I need to find another liner that can lay down a thicker line. This liner lays down and very sharp and thin line.

#13, is good for getting color right between the lashes and for lining. I used it this morning to line my lower lashline with color. The lines are extremely precise.

#24, Its a highlighter and blush brush. It is so soft and if you are using a blush that you can over apply on accident, this brush is good for getting a natural blush look.

#5, All overshadow brush, excellent. I've never used a bad all overshadow brush though..but I like it..alot. Especially with stila shadows.

Just my experienes. Thanks.


----------



## star07 (Jul 26, 2007)

Bringing this back up to ask:

What kind of animal hairs are Stila brushes made up? If anyone has a breakdown of all kinds, that would be great.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 2, 2007)

I just got my Stila face brush (#8 I think) and blush brush (#1) in the mail today.  The face brush is wonderfully soft (but flat, I'm hoping it will fluff out) but the blush brush is not nearly a soft as I had hoped.  In fact it is scratchy!  I am very dissappointed.  Anyone else notice this with their #1?  I am going to wash it to see if that helps any...


----------



## star07 (Aug 2, 2007)

I just bought the Stila Holiday 2005 brush set off eBay and I was wondering if anyone had this set and if they were really the full-sized short handle brushes (#2, #4, #9, #10, #11) with silver handles. If you could tell me the quality of the brushes, that would be superb as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) TIA!


----------



## star07 (Aug 6, 2007)

Stila CS wrote back to my question about what hairs are used for their brushes. Thought this might help someone/everyone.

#1 Blush Brush: black goat hair 
#2 Under Eye Concealer Brush: sable hair 
#4 Precision Eyeliner Brush: pony hair 
#5 All Over Shadow Brush: pony & goat hair 
#6 Lip Brush: sable hair 
#7 Precision Crease Brush: pony & goat hair 
#8 Loose Powder Brush: fine goat hair 
#9 All Over Blend Brush: fine goat hair 
#10 Eyebrow Brush: taklon 
#11 Face Concealer Brush: taklon  
#13 One Step Eyeliner Brush: taklon 
#15 Double-Sided Brush: large end: pony & goat, small end / squirrel
#17 Retractable Bronzing Brush: goat hair 
#18 Dual Ended Brow Brush: pony mane & badger 
#19 All Over Shimmer Brush: fine goat 
#20 Eye Enhancer Brush: crease:   pony & goat, liner :  fine goat 
#21 Double Duty Brush: fine goat 
#24 Double Sided Illuminating Powder Brush: fine goat 
     #26 Concealer: Taklon
     #27  Foundation: Taklon
     #28 Smudger/liner: Pony/sable


----------



## pichima (Sep 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I just got my Stila face brush (#8 I think) and blush brush (#1) in the mail today.  The face brush is wonderfully soft (but flat, I'm hoping it will fluff out) but the blush brush is not nearly a soft as I had hoped.  In fact it is scratchy!  I am very dissappointed.  Anyone else notice this with their #1?  I am going to wash it to see if that helps any..._

 
I've got  #1 (blush brush) and find it very scratchy and badly shaped if that makes any sense... I even thought it might be fake!!!I got it from strawberrynet.com, so I could not check the quality beforehand, and I was so disappointed that I went to sephora and got a cheaper ( but much softer) sephora blush brush the same week.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pichima* 

 
_I've got  #1 (blush brush) and find it very scratchy and badly shaped if that makes any sense... I even thought it might be fake!!!I got it from strawberrynet.com, so I could not check the quality beforehand, and I was so disappointed that I went to sephora and got a cheaper ( but much softer) sephora blush brush the same week._

 
Yeah, nothing short of a miracle will make that brush softer, and I just can't bring myself to use it on my face.  What a waste really.  I wrote an email saying that the brush sucks and isn't on par with the rest of their brushes.


----------



## star07 (Sep 9, 2007)

I have the #1 as well and read on MUA reviews that an SA at Stila told someone to buy it to use with the Convertible Colors. I did today with Lillium and I have to admit I like how it turned out. I tried washing it as well and yeah, not softer..

If you have a #8 brush, how do you girls wash yours?


----------



## Anaiis (Dec 12, 2007)

I got 2 double ended brushes - #24 and #15, both are great quality. They are softer than MAC brushes so it depends on personal preferences IMHO: 
 #24 is perfect for me to apply mineral blushes, but I rarely use #15 since I prefer less soft brushes for e/s.


----------



## user79 (Feb 28, 2008)

I just got the Nr. 5 short handled (silver) one and I used it this morning. I really liked it! I got this in a swap so I actually didn't know how big it was. It's a bit hard for precision work, but for a quick all-over color deposit or a wash it's perfect! This is great for when you're in a rush and just want to slap on one or 2 eyeshadows.

I washed it before using and I was surprised how well it kept it's shape, there's less splaying of the bristles as with the white goat haired MAC brushes, which I have to wrap in toilet paper while drying so they keep their shape.


----------



## chickenkebob (Jun 14, 2008)

I love love Stila #28. The two ended brush with the eyeliner brush and then a smudging side. If you use stila smudge pots, it's almost a must. I normally switch between using that and the mac 209. I think its because the consistency of the smudge pots are different from the fluidlines, that its kind of hard to draw a good clean line without a thin brush. =)


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jun 14, 2008)

I have a set of Stila brushes from like.........waaaayyyy back....maybe 5 years  ago or so. I still use a few of them on a DAILY basis. One of the shadow brushes, because it's great for packing on color, smoothing it out, AND blending; and one flat head eye liner brush because it's so thin and it guides the liner so smoothly.

So Stila brushes get a thumbs up from me.


----------



## Ode to Joy (Jun 24, 2009)

Are the bristles softer than the ones on MAC brushes?
Just found out that I might be sensitiv to the black hair on MAC brushes and now I am looking for an alternative in face brushes...


----------



## Mizzvaine (Jun 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beautiful1* 

 
_It Is An All Over Eyeshadow Brush It Was A Suggestion From Jude When I Ask Her About Her Gothic Tutorial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
This brush is awesome for all over e/s application! It's so soft!


----------



## PTinNY (Jun 2, 2010)

Stila #21 brush is amazing - one of my favorite brushes! So soft, even after several yrs daily use.


----------

